# Vergleich Profinet und AS-Interface



## Cryptonic (10 Juli 2022)

Guten Tag liebe Community,

ich finde so gut wie nichts im Netz, wo beide Busse miteinander verglichen bzw. Unterschiede benannt werden. Der ein oder anderen Unterschied ist mir bekannt wie Teilnehmerzahl etc. 

Fungieren beide Busse nach dem Master-Slave Verfahren und was hat es mit CSMA CD auf sich?

Danke euch im voraus


----------



## Cryptonic (10 Juli 2022)

Ist der ASI Bus echtzeitfähig?


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (10 Juli 2022)

Hallo Cryptonic,

es tut mir leid das kann man nicht vergleichen.  AS-Interface ist ein Verdrahtungssystem und PROFINET ein Netzwerk. Es ist so als würdest Du ein Fahrrad mit einem Porsche vergleichen. Beide dienen der Fortbewegung.  Mit einem Fahrrad kannst Du im Gelände fahren mit einem Porsche auf  jeden Fall nicht immer wie mit dem Fahrrad usw.
AS-Interface ist immer dann interessant wenn wenige  E/A  für ein Automatisierungssystem eingesammelt werden sollen.  Ähnlich ist dem Thema Safety. Durch die dezentrale vernetzten Strukturen, lassen sich sowohl einfache als auch komplexe Lösungen schaffen.



Cryptonic schrieb:


> Fungieren beide Busse nach dem Master-Slave Verfahren und was hat es mit CSMA CD auf sich?


AS-Interface funktioniert nach dem Master Slave verfahren.
Profinet nach dem provider-consumer model
CSMA CD  hat mit PROFINET  nichts  zu tun. Das ist  eine alte Ethernet Technologie und steht für Mehrfachzugriff mit Trägerprüfung und Kollisionserkennung. Bedingt durch die Switching Technologie, bewegen sich die Telegramme auf dem direkten Weg zwischen Controller und Device.


Cryptonic schrieb:


> Ist der ASI Bus echtzeitfähig?


Hier muss ich die Frage stellen, wie schnell soll es den sein.  (1ms, 10ms, 100ms)  Echtzeitfähigkeit ist ein Begriff der etwas überstrapaziert ist.
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## Cryptonic (11 Juli 2022)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Hallo Cryptonic,
> 
> es tut mir leid das kann man nicht vergleichen.  AS-Interface ist ein Verdrahtungssystem und PROFINET ein Netzwerk. Es ist so als würdest Du ein Fahrrad mit einem Porsche vergleichen. Beide dienen der Fortbewegung.  Mit einem Fahrrad kannst Du im Gelände fahren mit einem Porsche auf  jeden Fall nicht immer wie mit dem Fahrrad usw.
> AS-Interface ist immer dann interessant wenn wenige  E/A  für ein Automatisierungssystem eingesammelt werden sollen.  Ähnlich ist dem Thema Safety. Durch die dezentrale vernetzten Strukturen, lassen sich sowohl einfache als auch komplexe Lösungen schaffen.
> ...


Danke dir erstmal für die Antwort 
Ist die Feldebene der selbe Anwendungsbereich wie die Sensor/Aktorebene?


----------



## Indu-Sol (11 Juli 2022)

Hallo Cryptonic,

grundsätzlich sind ASi und PROFINET zwei Echtzeitkommunikationsprotokoll für den zyklischen Austausch von Daten über ein Netzwerk.

ASi ist ein klassischer Feldbus:
- Zweidrahtleitung mit einer Master-Slave Kommunikation: nur ein Gerät darf im Netzwerk zur gleichen Zeit sprechen – Half Duplex.
PROFINET ist ein Ethernet-basierendes Netzwerk:
- hohe Varianz an Verdrahtungsmöglichkeiten – Kupfer, Licht usw.
- unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten 100Mbit/s, 1Gbit/s usw.
- Provider Consumer Kommunikation: alle Geräte können zur gleichen Zeit Daten bereitstellen und anfragen – Full Duplex
Beim Thema Ethernet kommt man auch zum CSMA/CD Verfahren, was in der Praxis jedoch nur noch theoretisch eine Anwendung findet, da in modernen Ethernet-Netzwerken Switches und Full Duplex Verbindungen genutzt werden und somit keine Kollisionen mehr auftreten. Dies kommt noch aus den Anfängen der Ethernet Technologie mit Koaxialleitungen usw.

Wie bereits beschrieben ist ASi ein günstiges System, um Aktoren und Sensoren zu vernetzen. Dieses System wird häufig in der Industrie als unterste Kommunikationsebene genutzt und über ein Gateway bspw. an ein PROFINET System angebunden. Alternativ zu ASi könnten aktuell IO-Link oder vielleicht auch zukünftig Single Pair Ethernet zum Einsatz kommen. Bei PROFINET ist man im industriellen Umfeld automatisch auf der SPS Ebene, die gewisse Prozesse automatisiert mit Ein- und Ausgangsdaten steuert.

Ein kurzer Abriss dazu ;-)

VG
Frank Lehmann


----------



## Cryptonic (11 Juli 2022)

Indu-Sol schrieb:


> Hallo Cryptonic,
> 
> grundsätzlich sind ASi und PROFINET zwei Echtzeitkommunikationsprotokoll für den zyklischen Austausch von Daten über ein Netzwerk.
> 
> ...


Danke für die wirklich hilfreiche Antwort.

ASi und Profibus bzw. Profinet haben meiner Auffassung nach ziemlich ähnliche Eigenschaften. Sie unterscheiden sich eigentlich nur in der Verdrahtung oder?

In welchem Zusammenhang steht TCP/IP zu den Feldbussen. Dient sie nur der Adressenvergabe um eine Kommunikation untereinander im Netzwerk aufzubauen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Juli 2022)

@Cryptonic Was ist denn der Hintergrund deiner Fragen?



Cryptonic schrieb:


> ASi und Profibus bzw. Profinet haben meiner Auffassung nach ziemlich ähnliche Eigenschaften. Sie unterscheiden sich eigentlich nur in der Verdrahtung oder?


Wenn wir bei dem Beispiel von Hans-Ludwig bleiben, ist dem Fahrrad und dem Porsche gemeinsam, dass man damit von A nach B kommt. Das ist auch schon alles.

ASi ist, wie es der Name sagt, ein Aktor-Sensor-Interface, wird auf Feldebene* eingesetzt.

Weitere Infos: https://www.bihl-wiedemann.de/de/unternehmen/technologische-grundlagen/bussysteme/asi-bussystem.html

Profinet ist eine Netzwerktechnologie, viel flexibler, viel höher Datenmengen, viel komplexer, wird auf auf der Steuerungsebene* eingesetzt.









						Profinet – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




*die klassische Trennung besteht heute kaum noch.


Cryptonic schrieb:


> In welchem Zusammenhang steht TCP/IP zu den Feldbussen. Dient sie nur der Adressenvergabe um eine Kommunikation untereinander im Netzwerk aufzubauen?


Die meisten Feldbusse basieren auf serieller Übertragung wie RS485.

Profnet und andere Ethernet-Derivate sind IP-basierte Systeme.


----------



## Cryptonic (11 Juli 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @Cryptonic Was ist denn der Hintergrund deiner Fragen?
> 
> 
> Wenn wir bei dem Beispiel von Hans-Ludwig bleiben, ist dem Fahrrad und dem Porsche gemeinsam, dass man damit von A nach B kommt. Das ist auch schon alles.
> ...


Danke für deine Antwort.

Der Hintergrund meiner Fragen bezieht sich auf das Thema Feldbustechnik allgemein. 

Ich habe mir zwei Feldbusse genommen (AS Interface und Profibus) die ich miteinander vergleichen möchte und die einzelnen Eigenschaften gegenüberstelle.

Das alles bezieht sich auf eine mündliche Abschlussprüfung die ich demnächst habe. 

Falls du gute Beiträge oder Videos zum Verständnis dessen hast, gerne rein damit 😊


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Juli 2022)

Der Input ist schwierig, weil der Vergleich einzelner Feldbus- und Ethernetsysteme ein wenig wie Äpfel und Birnen ist (hatten wir ja schon sinngemäß).

Hier werden z. B. einzelne Felbusse verglichen:






						Vergleich der Feldbussysteme -- www.feldbusse.de
					

Tabellarischer Vergleich verschiedener Feldbussysteme



					www.feldbusse.de
				




Schon innerhalb der Etherent-Systeme ist das schwieg, weil sie zu unterschiedlich sind:






						Vergleich der Industrial-Ethernet-Systeme -- www.feldbusse.de
					

Ein Vergleich der Industrial-Ethernet-Systeme wird dadurch erschwert, dass die einzelnen Lösungen für unterschiedliche Einsatzfelder konzipiert wurden und dieser Aspekt nicht ausreichend durch die in der Norm definierten Leistungsparameter abgedeckt wird.



					www.feldbusse.de


----------



## Cryptonic (11 Juli 2022)

Worauf würdet ihr euch am meisten konzentrieren.. in den Klausuren mussten wir ein Technologieschema erstellen und begründen mit welchem Feldbussystem die Anlage realisierbar ist. 

Ich fokussiere mich vor allem auf die Eigenschaften einzelner Feldbusse


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (12 Juli 2022)

Cryptonic schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Der Hintergrund meiner Fragen bezieht sich auf das Thema Feldbustechnik allgemein.
> 
> ...


Sorry aber profibus und profinet sind 2 Welten. Nicht verwechseln.


----------



## Cryptonic (12 Juli 2022)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Sorry aber profibus und profinet sind 2 Welten. Nicht verwechseln.


Ich denke das habe ich mittlerweile verstanden. Profibus ist der Bus und Profinet eine Erweiterung für echtzeitfähige Datenübertragung.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juli 2022)

Cryptonic schrieb:


> Ich denke das habe ich mittlerweile verstanden.





Cryptonic schrieb:


> Profibus ist der Bus und Profinet eine Erweiterung für echtzeitfähige Datenübertragung.


Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit ist Profi...

Andere Physik, andere Stecker, anderes Protokoll ... praktisch eine neue Generation. auch Nachfolger, Technologiesprung (Marketingsprech), schneller, höher, weiter.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Juli 2022)

Cryptonic schrieb:


> Ich denke das habe ich mittlerweile verstanden. Profibus ist der Bus und Profinet eine Erweiterung für echtzeitfähige Datenübertragung.


??
Wie kommst du auf diese Erkenntnis?


----------



## Cryptonic (12 Juli 2022)

Vielleicht ist jemand so lieb und kann mir eine eigene Definition geben. Das ist das, was ich auch den Kommentaren oben geschlussfolgert habe


----------



## Cryptonic (12 Juli 2022)

Dieses Thema ist absolut nicht meins. Ich stehe da echt auf dem Schlauch. Für mich sind keine richtigen Zusammenhänge erkennbar und im Netz findet man gefühlt nichts, was einem normal erklärt, was in der Feldbustechnik passiert. Habe mir schon etliche Seiten angeschaut. Eine unübersichtlicher als die andere!


----------



## Cryptonic (12 Juli 2022)

Ich hab es soweit verstanden, dass ich sagen kann ProfiNET ist der Nachfolger vom Profibus, der auf Ethernet-TCP/IP basiert und die Kommunikation zwischen Master und Slave echtzeitfähig macht, da Full Duplex Leitung beispielsweise.. wäre das korrekt?


----------



## roboticBeet (12 Juli 2022)

Willst du jetzt AS-i mit Profinet vergleichen oder Profibus mit Profinet?


----------



## roboticBeet (12 Juli 2022)

Cryptonic schrieb:


> Dieses Thema ist absolut nicht meins. Ich stehe da echt auf dem Schlauch.


Das ist aber schlecht für ein/dein Wunschthema (?) in einer mündlichen Prüfung.

Was willst du denn genau machen bzw. was ist deine Aufgabe? Dann kann man dir bestimmt Literatur oder Webseiten mit zusätzlichen Informationen empfehlen.


----------



## Cryptonic (12 Juli 2022)

Leider war es mein Angstthema und ich durfte es mir nicht auswählen.

Im Unterricht beschäftigten wir uns hauptsächlich mit einem Technologieschema, welches wir mit einem Feldbus unserer Wahl realisieren sollten (Adressierung, Sensorik etc.)

Nun werde ich in der mündlichen Prüfung 20 min einen schriftlichen Arbeitsauftrag bekommen der allerdings auch Grafcet oder Analogwertverarbeitung beinhaltet, wobei 20 min viel zu wenig Zeit ist um ein Technologieschema zu vervollständigen. Anschließend werde ich meine Ergebnisse 20 min präsentieren.

Deshalb möchte ich im Thema Feldbus fitter werden, falls der Schwerpunkt darauf liegen wird


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Juli 2022)

Cryptonic schrieb:


> der auf Ethernet-TCP/IP basiert und die Kommunikation zwischen Master und Slave echtzeitfähig macht


Wie kommst du darauf, das Profibus nicht echtzeitfähig ist?

Definiere mal Echtzeitfähig aus deiner Sicht.


----------



## Cryptonic (12 Juli 2022)

roboticBeet schrieb:


> Das ist aber schlecht für ein/dein Wunschthema (?) in einer mündlichen Prüfung.
> 
> Was willst du denn genau machen bzw. was ist deine Aufgabe? Dann kann man dir bestimmt Literatur oder Webseiten mit zusätzlichen Informationen empfehlen.


Leider war es mein Angstthema und ich durfte es mir nicht auswählen.

Im Unterricht beschäftigten wir uns hauptsächlich mit einem Technologieschema, welches wir mit einem Feldbus unserer Wahl realisieren sollten (Adressierung, Sensorik etc.)

Nun werde ich in der mündlichen Prüfung 20 min einen schriftlichen Arbeitsauftrag bekommen der allerdings auch Grafcet oder Analogwertverarbeitung beinhaltet, wobei 20 min viel zu wenig Zeit ist um ein Technologieschema zu vervollständigen. Anschließend werde ich meine Ergebnisse 20 min präsentieren.

Deshalb möchte ich im Thema Feldbus fitter werden, falls der Schwerpunkt darauf liegen wird


----------



## Cryptonic (12 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, das Profibus nicht echtzeitfähig ist?
> 
> Definiere mal Echtzeitfähig aus deiner Sicht.


Der Profibus arbeitet so, dass der Master alle Slaves nur nacheinander Daten Abfragen kann und der nächste Slave erst abgefragt werden kann, wenn der Master eine Antwort vom vorherhigen Slave bekommt. Also eine Art Einbahnstraße.

Echtzeitfähig ist meiner Meinung nach ProfiNET, weil Datenpakete durch die Full Duplex Leitung. Hier werden gleichzeitig Datenpakete angefragt und seitens Slave verwendet. Da spielt natürlich auch die Zeit eine Rolle, die die Versendung der Datenpakete in Anspruch genommen wird.

Ist der Gedankengang korrekt?


----------



## Cryptonic (12 Juli 2022)

roboticBeet schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt AS-i mit Profinet vergleichen oder Profibus mit Profinet?


Normalerweise wollte ich AS-I mit Profinet vergleichen.


----------



## roboticBeet (12 Juli 2022)

Cryptonic schrieb:


> Im Unterricht beschäftigten wir uns hauptsächlich mit einem Technologieschema, welches wir mit einem Feldbus unserer Wahl realisieren sollten


und? Welchen Feldbus hast du genommen?

Für eine erste Einführung in Profinet und einen kleinen Vergleich mit Profibus ist das angehängte Video ganz nett und sehr anschaulich. Aufgrund des verwendeten Bildes ist vielleicht die ein oder andere Darstellung nicht ausreichend genau. Mit dem Verständnis und Hintergrund aus dem Video solltest du aber dann entsprechende Literatur etwas besser verstehen.


----------



## Cryptonic (12 Juli 2022)

roboticBeet schrieb:


> und? Welchen Feldbus hast du genommen?
> 
> Für eine erste Einführung in Profinet und einen kleinen Vergleich mit Profibus ist das angehängte Video ganz nett und sehr anschaulich. Aufgrund des verwendeten Bildes ist vielleicht die ein oder andere Darstellung nicht ausreichend genau. Mit dem Verständnis und Hintergrund aus dem Video solltest du aber dann entsprechende Literatur etwas besser verstehen.


Danke für die Antwort.

Ich habe so gut alle Aufgaben meistens mit Profinet gelöst. Als Alternative wählte ich dann oftmals ASI, da für mich beide die selben charakterlichen Eigenschaften haben. Außer womöglich die Zeiten in denen die Telegramme verschickt werden


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Juli 2022)

Cryptonic schrieb:


> Ist der Gedankengang korrekt?


Wie kommst du darauf? Reimst du dir das selber zusammen?


----------



## Cryptonic (12 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Reimst du dir das selber zusammen?


Was heißt es denn, wenn ein System echtzeitfähig ist?


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (12 Juli 2022)

Cryptonic schrieb:


> Der Profibus arbeitet so, dass der Master alle Slaves nur nacheinander Daten Abfragen kann und der nächste Slave erst abgefragt werden kann, wenn der Master eine Antwort vom vorherhigen Slave bekommt. Also eine Art Einbahnstraße.
> 
> Echtzeitfähig ist meiner Meinung nach ProfiNET, weil Datenpakete durch die Full Duplex Leitung. Hier werden gleichzeitig Datenpakete angefragt und seitens Slave verwendet. Da spielt natürlich auch die Zeit eine Rolle, die die Versendung der Datenpakete in Anspruch genommen wird.
> 
> Ist der Gedankengang korrekt?








						Echtzeitsystem – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				



Profibus kann auch echtzeitfähig sein. 
Profibus hat seine Vorteile bzw. Nachteile. 
Einfach zu sagen profinet ist besser ist falsch. 
Der ASI Bus hat auch Vorteile und Nachteile. 
Man Muss immer schauen wo man unterwegs ist und dann das richtigeste Bussystem für sich aussuchen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Juli 2022)

Cryptonic schrieb:


> Was heißt es denn, wenn ein System echtzeitfähig ist?


Das ist doch deine Aufgabe, das herauszufinden.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...IQFnoECCoQAQ&usg=AOvVaw2VMZuy1SVrt_f0rWkYlcOr


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juli 2022)

"echtzeitfähig" hängt immer von der Anmwendung ab: Welche maximale Reaktionszeit ist erlaubt, damit der Prozess nicht gestört wird.

Bei einer Rotationsdruckmaschine, bei er viele Walzen bei synchron laufen müssen, kann ein Millisekunde zu lang sein, während in der Gebäudetechnik bei der Raumtemperatur +/- 5 Minuten kaum Auswirkung haben wird.


----------



## Cryptonic (12 Juli 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> "echtzeitfähig" hängt immer von der Anmwendung ab: Welche maximale Reaktionszeit ist erlaubt, damit der Prozess nicht gestört wird.
> 
> Bei einer Rotationsdruckmaschine, bei er viele Walzen bei synchron laufen müssen, kann ein Millisekunde zu lang sein, während in der Gebäudetechnik bei der Raumtemperatur +/- 5 Minuten kaum Auswirkung haben wird.


Danke für die Aufklärung.

Dann macht es Sinn zu sagen, das auch Profibus echtzeitfähig sein kann wie es SPS-Bitschubser beschrieben hat, da es nur auf die gewünschte Reaktionszeit in der Anwendung ankommt.


----------



## maxder2te (31 Juli 2022)

Cryptonic schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung.
> 
> Dann macht es Sinn zu sagen, das auch Profibus echtzeitfähig sein kann wie es SPS-Bitschubser beschrieben hat, da es nur auf die gewünschte Reaktionszeit in der Anwendung ankommt.


Ich wäre mit dem Begriff "echtzeitfähig" generell vorsichtig, da nicht klar ist was in Echtzeit passieren soll. Das kann ein Full-HD Videostream sein oder ein Motioncontrol-Datenpaket.

Sauberer ist der Begriff "deterministisch". Letzterer besagt im Wesentlichen, dass du wiederkehrend das gleiche Resultat bekommst.

Am besten versteht man das meiner Meinung nach, wenn man klassisches Ethernet mit Token-Ring Netzwerk vergleicht, also Jahrzehnte alte Technologien. Ersteres ist echtzeitfähig, aber deterministisch nur durch den Einsatz von speziellen Protokollen oder spezieller Hardware. Letzteres ist per se deterministisch.

Deterministisch sind ASi, Profibus und Profinet. Vergleichbar sind sie nur bedingt.
Wie soll man das auch machen? Ein Bussystem welches 4 Bits zyklische Prozessdaten pro Knoten zulässt gegen ein System das 1440 Bytes pro Knoten zulässt? Ein Einkabel Bussystem mit einem Mehrkabel Netzwerksystem?

Alles hat seinen Reiz. 600 m Kabellänge von Knoten zu Knoten mit Kupfer z.B.?


----------

